# odd-eye questions



## jshumate (Jun 9, 2004)

Are there any breeds that are more susceptable to having too different colored eyes? id really like to find one at a shelter in my state.... is that really a possibility?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

White cats have this often, ive seen persians with it as well.


http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

White cats and high grade white spotted cats in general are more susceptable to odd-eye. Since it's not really known how the genetics surrounding odd-eye work it's hard to say where to look :wink: Finding one in a shelter could work, look for white cats or cats with high grade white spotting but the easiest thing would be to call a professional breeder who's speciality is odd-eye.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

definitely look for white cats.. here's a picture of my cat's sister - i don't own her.... she was a white odd-eyed munchkin, my Marsh is a yellow-eyed munchkin


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

WHOA! that odd eyed cat is darn beautiful but a tad freaky at the same time!


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

This article has a bit about odd-eyed white cats. It's very interesting. White cats with one blue eye and one eye of a different color are likely to be deaf in the ear closest to the blue eye.

http://home.earthlink.net/~featherland/off/white.html

edit: typo


----------

